# Epson 1400 with CIS - good for pigment inks ?



## zwave (Jan 17, 2008)

Hy. Thank you all for your posts !

I came down at 2 options for my printer. Epson 1400 vs Epson 1800. I will use the printer mostly for dark 100% cotton t-shirts.

My questions:

1. Does anybody have the 1400 + CIS and runs it with pigment ink ?

2. Is there any problem regarding *pigment inks* compatibility with *1400 printer* (built for Claria dye ink) or problems with compatibility between the *CIS for 1400* and *pigment inks* ? Does it have to bee a specific CIS, special for pigment or any CIS system(for 1400 off course) will do ? 

3. Would the 1800 model work much better, so it justifies the high price (double the price of 1400) ?

I don't want to make compromises so i end up with clogging or even worse, but I also don't want to spend unnecessary money. 
I would appreciate if someone who already uses these printers would give me a helping hand . Thank you


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Toma,

I just worked with the guys at The Paper Ranch and they were running a 1400 printer with bulk feed system for inkjet transfers. In my opinion, the 1400 is faster than the R1800 and the two extra ink channels don't really make a difference that is noticeable. So, I would go with the 1400 if all you want to do is inkjet transfers.

Mark


----------



## zwave (Jan 17, 2008)

And do you think pigment ink and dye ink flow as well through the same CIS ?


----------



## Philippos (Feb 17, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> Toma,
> 
> I just worked with the guys at The Paper Ranch and they were running a 1400 printer with bulk feed system for inkjet transfers. In my opinion, the 1400 is faster than the R1800 and the two extra ink channels don't really make a difference that is noticeable. So, I would go with the 1400 if all you want to do is inkjet transfers.
> 
> Mark


I am not in the T-shirt business (not yet at least), but I'm in the printing business. There is no way a 1400 is faster than a 1800 with the same settings. I have 2 R1800s and a 1400 (plus some others). Both great printers, but the R1800 is in a different class. It's head is twice the size with 180 nozzles per channel (90 for the 1400), and it handles many more types of media (thick media, paper rolls etc). On the downside, it is more ink-hungry than the 1400 and of course, more expensive.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm really curious about the original question, too. Will the 1400 clog with Pigment Inks? I seem to remember that there might be an issue with that because of the differences between pigment and dye inks.

Is anyone here running a 1400 with pigment inks or is it just best to suck it up, spend the extra money, and get the 1800?


----------



## Philippos (Feb 17, 2008)

No it won't clog. Not if you print regularly that is. 
IMHO the best CISs in the market are built by inkjetfly. They make one prefilled with pigment ink for the 1400. 

Inkjetfly.com - Professional Choice of Ink Supply for Inkjet Printers BigFoot 1400 pigment CIS

* I did get the 1400 as a cheap alternative to the R1800 intending to run it with pigments from the start. I have been using it since July '07 with pigment inks with no problem whatsoever. Occasional clogs have happened (it clogged when I was away on vacation for 17 days), but a couple of initial charges and cleaning cycles cleaned it perfectly. Still, I would suggest you save some more and get yourself a R1800. It's a better printer.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting this!

How do these inks hold up under heat pressing?


----------



## zwave (Jan 17, 2008)

I have to buy a printer tomorrow and still haven't set my mind yet .
I wonder if the 1900 model that will replace the 1800 would work as well as it's predecessor.


----------



## Philippos (Feb 17, 2008)

As I mentioned before, I am not in the t-shirt business, so I can't tell you how they perform. In prints, they are amazing.
You can contact Leo ([email protected]) and have him print you a sample if you like. He is one of the most helpfull support guys I've ever dealt with. You can mention me forwarding you to him if you like.

There is a test of the R1900 (and a comparison to the R1800) here:
Epson R1900 review

If they are the same price, it is logical to get the new model. If there is a price difference, I doubt there reason not to choose the R1800.


----------



## Luck (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been running pigment inks through my Epson 1400 since April 08. I honestly had 1 clogg problem but I hadn't printed anything for 3 weeks. But only that 1 time. Sorry if i responded late but hey!


----------



## erikaleigh (Aug 9, 2010)

which supplier is best to order the ciss from?


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

erikaleigh said:


> which supplier is best to order the ciss from?


I join to this question.


----------



## jpip (Jan 13, 2012)

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

jpip said:


> .:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


I heard that BigFoot 1400 pigment CIS Inkjetfly.com - Ink for Professionals this one is pretty good, but better than Cobra ink? which one would you choose?


----------



## jpip (Jan 13, 2012)

pennywiser said:


> I heard that BigFoot 1400 pigment CIS Inkjetfly.com - Ink for Professionals this one is pretty good, but better than Cobra ink? which one would you choose?


I wish I could answer that for you. I'm not experienced enough to give you an educated answer, but I am saying Cobra based on tons of research and many great reviews of their inks. 

However, I am just saying that based on what I have "read", no what I've experienced. My guess is the higher grade inks are extremely close to each other in looks and longevity. I am in the same boat you are in, but I've just decided to go with Cobra because I've heard more about them. Plus, just to test the water, I sent them an e-mail to see how quickly they would respond. they did the next day with a great response.

Wish I could help more


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

jpip said:


> I wish I could answer that for you. I'm not experienced enough to give you an educated answer, but I am saying Cobra based on tons of research and many great reviews of their inks.
> 
> However, I am just saying that based on what I have "read", no what I've experienced. My guess is the higher grade inks are extremely close to each other in looks and longevity. I am in the same boat you are in, but I've just decided to go with Cobra because I've heard more about them. Plus, just to test the water, I sent them an e-mail to see how quickly they would respond. they did the next day with a great response.
> 
> Wish I could help more


I sent them a message today, I hope they reply soon as I see Cobra as a very competitive bussiness and probably will choose them. The only problem I can find is that the shipping costs to Spain may be a little expensive.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

pennywiser said:


> I heard that BigFoot 1400 pigment CIS Inkjetfly.com - Ink for Professionals this one is pretty good, but better than Cobra ink? which one would you choose?


Pennywiser. Any of the good pigment inks that are specifically for heat transfers will work. The best ones will give you a ICC profile for their ink and a specified paper. You can do without the ICC profiles but you get outstanding results with. I think inkjetfly also supplies profiles. I just looked and didn't see were the do supply a profile.


----------



## jpip (Jan 13, 2012)

pennywiser said:


> I sent them a message today, I hope they reply soon as I see Cobra as a very competitive bussiness and probably will choose them. The only problem I can find is that the shipping costs to Spain may be a little expensive.


 
I understand. You will get a great number of prints so hopefully that justifies the expense.


----------



## pennywiser (Jan 15, 2012)

sben763 said:


> Pennywiser. Any of the good pigment inks that are specifically for heat transfers will work. The best ones will give you a ICC profile for their ink and a specified paper. You can do without the ICC profiles but you get outstanding results with. I think inkjetfly also supplies profiles. I just looked and didn't see were the do supply a profile.


I've been searching but I don't understand how profiles work or are made and what's the end.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Cobras site has the profiles for their ink and very specific info on how to set up. Click on link below will take you to profiles page


.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


----------

